# welche Jar in eclipse



## seven-12 (17. Nov 2006)

hallo,


wie kann man in eclipse herausfinden zur welchem jar gehört einer Klasse?

danke Euch,

gruß,
seven-12


----------



## SlaterB (17. Nov 2006)

das wüßte ich manchmal auch gerne,

evtl. hilft google mit Klassenname +/ oder package-Namen bei externen Librarys,
bei eigenen sollte man es wohl selber wissen


----------



## byte (17. Nov 2006)

Einfach im Code STRG + Klick auf die Klasse.


----------

